# The Immune System: The Mind Body connection



## Patman75

My wife received a pamphlet for continuing education requirements. The title caught my eye.The Immune System: The Mind Body connection: Who gets sick and who stays well.It is a seminar for health care professionals but anyone can go. I think I will go this. Has anyone else gone to it or know of Nick R.S. Hall PH.D?Here is the website.http://www.ibpceu.com/index.phpHere is the pamphlet. Page 2 has all the good info on it.https://www.ameetingplace.com/ibp/pdf/IMMIF09.pdf


----------

